# Lookie Lookie ?.. more pics. ?



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2020)

Rain washed up some over the last couple weeks.


----------



## Pointpuller (Feb 21, 2020)

Very nice finds.  Like the Boggy/Pine tree, Safety Harbor, Abbey and tool. 1-2-3&4 o'clock positions.  Thanks for the look.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 22, 2020)

Pointpuller said:


> Very nice finds.  Like the Boggy/Pine tree, Safety Harbor, Abbey and tool. 1-2-3&4 o'clock positions.  Thanks for the look.


Nic said we had Boggy here. 
I r rely on y’all to name them !


----------



## Wanderlust (Feb 22, 2020)

How much is a membership to pick up rocks at your hunting club?


----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 22, 2020)

I want to see a boggy. Yall always pickin up good stuff!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Feb 22, 2020)

Very nice finds. Congrats


----------



## Milkman (Feb 22, 2020)

You are in a shonuff early inhabitants hunting ground.?
 I have traipsed around the piedmont from Jackson Co down to Lake Sinclair and all in between since I could walk Grew up on a farm , and have never found even one.


----------



## Tentwing (Feb 22, 2020)

Not gonna lie……… I am a little jealous ?. Those are awesome.


----------



## Sixes (Feb 22, 2020)

Bunch of beauties!!!

I find pencil drills the most impressive due to they are hard to find whole


----------



## antharper (Feb 24, 2020)

Great finds !


----------



## antharper (Feb 24, 2020)

I’ve got a pretty decent collection and I can’t name any of them either , just love finding them !


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 24, 2020)

Dang!  Heckuva hunt right there!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 24, 2020)

These pics didn’t up load the other day.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 24, 2020)

That stuff is old.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 24, 2020)

That one has a Dalton look to it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 24, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> That one has a Dalton look to it.


Which one ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 24, 2020)

The one in post #13.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 24, 2020)

@kmckinnie if I drive down there will you let me plow one up?  Please


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 24, 2020)

Milkman said:


> @kmckinnie if I drive down there will you let me plow one up?  Please


We will figure something out. ?
We find them after the plowing. A couple good rains. Then find one.


----------



## Wanderlust (Feb 24, 2020)

Had to do a little walking after seeing your haul. Only found one whole and a couple of brokes.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 24, 2020)

Great finds,,,,amazing,,,,


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> These pics didn’t up load the other day. View attachment 1004168View attachment 1004169


Nice Dalton.There said to be a transitional point between paleo and early archaic


----------



## southernman13 (Feb 25, 2020)

Very nice finds


----------



## Duff (Feb 25, 2020)

Great finds kmac!


----------



## dtala (Feb 25, 2020)

#22 is a very nice Savannah River of chocolate swirl Coastal Plains chert. Real nice find.


----------



## Thunder Head (Feb 25, 2020)

Nice!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> Rain washed up some over the last couple weeks. View attachment 1003873View attachment 1003874View attachment 1003875




Congratulations on the Boggy, KMac. Cherish that one. Welcome to the Club.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Congratulations on the Boggy, KMac. Cherish that one. Welcome to the Club.


I couldn’t wait for u to see it. ?


----------



## Stumpsitter (Feb 26, 2020)

Wanderlust said:


> Had to do a little walking after seeing your haul. Only found one whole and a couple of brokes.View attachment 1004197


That's a museum piece for sure. Wow.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 7, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> That one has a Dalton look to it.



And probably the oldest out of the bunch. Nice haul.


----------

